# Danfoss FC-302 Profinet



## C7633 (6 April 2011)

Hat jemand von Euch schon einen Danfoss FC-302 über Profinet an eine S7 (ich habe hier eine IM151-8) angebunden.
Der Support von Danfoss kann nicht weiterhelfen. Die Hardwarekonfig müsste stimmen. Dies wurde uns von Danfoss bestätigt. Pingen kann ich den FU.
Ich sehe ihn aber nicht online. Gerätename stimmt überein.
Eine Konfiguration der PPO Schnittstelle bekommt der FU vom Master keine. Im Parameter steht immer none.

Gibt es noch Einstellungen, die man auf dem FU machen muss?

Gruss

C7633


----------



## fuss (29 Oktober 2014)

Hab gerade ungefähr das gleiche Problem mit einer S7-1200 und einem FC302. Gab es damals eine Lösung des Problems? Bzw. hat heute jemand eine?


----------



## zako (30 Oktober 2014)

... vielleicht bringt Dich dieser Beitrag weiter:
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/70786-frequenzumrichter-keb-einbindung-tia-portal.html

Die Einbindung mit SINAMICS hat auf Anhieb funktioniert, mit dem KEB gab es dann Probleme. Wenn Du nur eine kleine Leistung hast, dann ist es ggf. wirtschaftlich sinnvoller gleich einen SINAMICS G120 zu kaufen (wenn Du noch einen Tag rumexperimentierst, dann kostet Dir das ja auch was).


----------

